# Climber looking for a home



## tree top (Jun 15, 2007)

My name is Matt and I am recently looking for a climbing/tree care position around central NJ. I am a certified horticulturalist and have been trained in climbing/rigging/felling from the Arbormaster group. Anyone know of an opportunity?

Tree top


----------



## Jimbo046 (Jun 18, 2007)

Matt are you an experienced tree climber? I could have a great opportunity for you in the harrisburg PA area if interested?


----------



## tree top (Jun 19, 2007)

A little far, but thank you anyway.

Tree top


----------

